# Mizuno Tanrejo gyuto white 2 honyaki



## supersayan3 (May 29, 2016)

The last two days I have been using the Mizuno w2 honyaki 24cm professionally.
My first impression of this knife, was that it was very blade heavy, so I wasn't expecting the best out of it.
In action, it didn't matter.
The blade is wide for 24 gyuto, has heft, is very thin over the edge.
Sharpens like butter, so easy. The same applies for my Hiromoto honyaki, so I don't understand the hype about Honyakis being difficult to sharpen.
Amazing knife this Mizuno.
Becomes scary sharp very easy.
It is a joy to work with.
Is great for both push cutting and rock chopping. Amazing proportions it has.
Discolors red onions.

I will start to use Sukenari honyaki as well professionally, and next month I will write my impressions concerning Hiromoto, Mizuno, Sukenari Honyakis.


----------



## chiffonodd (May 29, 2016)

:needpics:


okay not worthless but definitely need pics :cool2:


----------



## OneS (May 29, 2016)

Real interested is this comparison as a Mizuno honyaki is on my (far) horizon one day. How's the edge retention ?


----------



## inzite (May 29, 2016)

supersayan3 said:


> The last two days I have been using the Mizuno w2 honyaki 24cm professionally.
> My first impression of this knife, was that it was very blade heavy, so I wasn't expecting the best out of it.
> In action, it didn't matter.
> The blade is wide for 24 gyuto, has heft, is very thin over the edge.
> ...



&#65353;echo that honyaki blades don't seem to be challenging to sharpen, I got a hiromoto honyaki santoku (well the profile is more like a mini gyuto) and learned sharpening on it and got it shaving sharp on actually the first try, now that i've practiced a lot more, it's a breeze. post some pics my friend!


----------



## aboynamedsuita (May 29, 2016)

I remember the miz honyaki being described as "mighty" by salty and JCK, I think he was (one of) the first to get one by special order?

The one thing I'm not looking forward to is thinning honyaki when the time comes.


----------



## chinacats (May 29, 2016)

tjangula said:


> The one thing I'm not looking forward to is thinning honyaki when the time comes.



This! Sharpening honyaki is never difficult, thinning is a beast but so is plain monosteel imo. 

As to pics, yes please


----------



## supersayan3 (May 30, 2016)

OneS said:


> Real interested is this comparison as a Mizuno honyaki is on my (far) horizon one day. How's the edge retention ?



Just get it. The feeling that comes out of it is a pure joy to work with.
About the edge retention I can't comment yet, because I cut vegetables, fillet fishes, acidic things or not..., every day is different, so I have to use a knife continuously for min 2 weeks, a whole month better, before conclusions. But honyakis are hard, so they have good edge retention for carbons. Sharpens like butter in no time, the most important factor in my opinion


----------



## supersayan3 (May 30, 2016)

tjangula said:


> I remember the miz honyaki being described as "mighty" by salty and JCK, I think he was (one of) the first to get one by special order?
> 
> The one thing I'm not looking forward to is thinning honyaki when the time comes.



It feels mighty indeed! It has a wide blade, with medium thick spine and feels like it has lots of heft, but it is very thin over the edge for a pretty long way up, and a perfect edge curve, ideal both for push cutting and rock chopping


----------



## supersayan3 (May 30, 2016)

inzite said:


> &#65353;echo that honyaki blades don't seem to be challenging to sharpen, I got a hiromoto honyaki santoku (well the profile is more like a mini gyuto) and learned sharpening on it and got it shaving sharp on actually the first try, now that i've practiced a lot more, it's a breeze. post some pics my friend!



I would like to post some pics, though they will be shameful up to degree because I scratched it on the stones a lot, was tired, excited and impatient- bad combo,well mirror polish is still there, it is a knife for action [emoji4] I will be extra careful with the next knife.
I have just 1 picture of it used, from the front camera of iPhone 5s, back cameras software not working, iPad air1 camera, completely useless, plus I have to upload the pic in some site, that I don't remember passwords etc. etc. some time in the future I will deliver

By the way, amazing the cutting edge profile on the Hiromoto santoku, funny knife to work with, feels and can be used like santoku and gyuto as well [emoji4]


----------



## supersayan3 (May 30, 2016)

http://oi65.tinypic.com/289907s.jpg

http://oi64.tinypic.com/ou3495.jpg

Masahiro Virgin Carbon 21cm the knife on the top

It was easy and quick to upload pics [emoji106]


----------



## supersayan3 (May 30, 2016)

A choil photo would had been priceless, but cell phone front camera only, impossible [emoji28]
I don't remember at which thread here in the forums, I was reading recently someone supporting the modern custom American and European knives (knives of high technological knowledge) vs the Japanese knives( knives of experience, not standard quality). 
I have no experience with European and American custom knives unfortunately, but from what I have experienced so far, the feeling and the feedback you get from a Honyaki is unique and is is a top sensation

Have to get an ichimonji and a watanabe Honyaki gyutos, future plans... A blue 1 as well, but they are so expensive...


----------



## Uffduh (May 30, 2016)

My Mizuno Tanrenjo 240 gyuto and 270 yanagiba, both in blue no 2. Amazing knives. Been trying some kasumi knives recently, and while enjoying them, keep going back to the honyaki blades. At the higher end, I'm not finding the clad knives to be that much cheaper than these, especially with b2 cores. 
View attachment 32117
View attachment 32118
View attachment 32119


I'm sure there will be some criticism over scratches and patina, but I use these knives ALOT and enjoy every minute. 

The only pic of last night's feeding I could manage before the family wolfed down all the other dishes. 
View attachment 32120

Inconsistent cuts were the fault of the operator, not the knife.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (May 30, 2016)

[video=youtube;FFBQ6fwzm08]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFBQ6fwzm08[/video]

Salty.


----------



## supersayan3 (May 30, 2016)

Uffduh said:


> My Mizuno Tanrenjo 240 gyuto and 270 yanagiba, both in blue no 2. Amazing knives. Been trying some kasumi knives recently, and while enjoying them, keep going back to the honyaki blades. At the higher end, I'm not finding the clad knives to be that much cheaper than these, especially with b2 cores.
> View attachment 32117
> View attachment 32118
> View attachment 32119
> ...



Your photos don't show.
If possible can you please post a choil photo of the gyuto, and measure how tall it is over the heel?


----------



## aboynamedsuita (May 30, 2016)

supersayan3 said:


> Your photos don't show.
> If possible can you please post a choil photo of the gyuto, and measure how tall it is over the heel?


+1




supersayan3 said:


> A choil photo would had been priceless, but cell phone front camera only, impossible [emoji28]


It is possible, just difficult to focus. I've only used an iPhone for 99% of my pictures. I find if you focus on th ferrule it helps focus the choil and not the background.


----------



## supersayan3 (May 30, 2016)

Only the front camera is working, and it cannot focus. That is one of the software problems. Back camera is not working. It turns on, but it is out of order and almost completely dark


----------



## chinacats (May 30, 2016)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> [video=youtube;FFBQ6fwzm08]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFBQ6fwzm08[/video]
> 
> Salty.



So cool to see Salty cutting on an end-grain board.


----------



## Uffduh (May 30, 2016)

I'll need to look for an FAQ explaining how to upload pics from an iPhone. I clicked on the picture icon above the text box, chose photos and selected upload pictures. I'm able to see the photos of i click on the attachments in the post so it's strange that you can't.


----------



## supersayan3 (May 30, 2016)

I think that the feature to upload photos from your phone to this site is not working. 
I upload mine in a free image posting site, then copy the address of the full image posted online, and I paste it here


----------



## Uffduh (May 30, 2016)

Thanks, will give it a go with photobucket or similar


----------



## Uffduh (May 30, 2016)

Let's see if this works, first time I've tried it. Usually leave the social networking stuff for my kids. In my haste to get out the door this morning, I forgot to measure the height at heel, but will do so. 
http://email.photobucket.com/wf/cli...MQ5b8TxNQu1DFtPlGXDdQTueFXKu-2FBVKWaZC3-2BCLM


----------



## supersayan3 (May 31, 2016)

Thank you!
When I go to 'recent uploads, it has all the photos. Beautiful [emoji4]
Looks like the gyuto is very thin over the edge, and has almost similar profile with the white. Higher tip on the blue, if the angle of the photo is not misleading.

Beautiful dish you made [emoji106]


----------



## Uffduh (May 31, 2016)

Thanks supersayan, wish I'd managed pictures of the rest of the meal before the kids devoured it all. The yanagiba made small work of tai and hirame carpaccio. Even lucked into a bit of fin on the fluke for a cheeky piece of engawa aburi when no one was looking!

I can't speak to the comparison with the white, but yes, it is very thin. Has a nice curvature too so even rock chopping herbs isn't a problem. Very nimble for the length. 

Will get the heel height when I can.


----------



## mikedtran (May 31, 2016)

Beautiful knives and they look like they get some good work in!


----------



## OneS (May 31, 2016)

Lovely looking set of knives !


----------



## supersayan3 (Jun 1, 2016)

By the way, I have to report that Honyakis are not chipping with rock chopping, but when you fillet fishes, when they hit the central bone there are chances that they will chip. It has happened both to my Mizuno and to Hiromoto. Still I have developed the habit the last year to fillet with gyutos, and if I have a Honyaki at hand, I will do the job with it. Challenge, to be more precise [emoji41]&#129304;


----------



## Uffduh (Jun 8, 2016)

Finally managed to find myself, the gyuto and a ruler in the same room at same time. Heel height is 50mm


----------



## supersayan3 (Jun 9, 2016)

Seems like I got lucky [emoji1]Thank you very much for the info!

I don't know how long you have it, how much you have sharpened it, but what do you think was the original height?

White 2, measures 53 mm height.

Watanabe, that I was chatting the previous days, told me about his blue 24cm Honyaki gyuto, that it has 53mm height as well, and 24cm cutting length.

I was ready for a blue Honyaki, or a Watanabe Dragon, but expenses occurred, so some other time [emoji4]


----------



## Uffduh (Jun 13, 2016)

It's lost some steel to the stones for sure, but I can't imagine it's been mm's. Might have just gotten a shorty, but no complaints. It's my daily go to and I'm happy with it. The Kato Workhorse comes out when things get really nasty.


----------



## Uffduh (Jun 18, 2016)

Took the gyuoto to 1000 grit chosera tonight and then a suede strop with jewelry polish. I find the 5000 doesn't leave enough bite for long. Fun with a carrot ensued. Guess we'll have soup tomorrow as I still have celery and onions on which to take out frustrations with my teens.


----------



## panda (Jul 1, 2016)

has anyone else tried one of these? (white 2)
i'm considering ordering one, but i'm hesitant because i don't love the profile from photos.

uffduh's blue honyaki profile looks nice, but i'm only interested in white version.


----------



## supersayan3 (Jul 1, 2016)

If my word is enough, white's profile is good for both rock motion and vertical chopping


----------



## panda (Jul 1, 2016)

i've gone ahead with the order, similar spec as yours 230 edge length and 53 height. 

i don't use rocking motion so i'll just have to slowly reprofile it.


----------



## supersayan3 (Jul 1, 2016)

Enjoy


----------



## panda (Nov 16, 2016)

been thoroughly enjoying mine, it is an absolute beast of a cutter. my only gripe is that it is too short, wish i had gone with the 270 or that he offered custom lengths. (255 is ideal)
not only is the steel badass, but grind is highly refined convex with great tapering from a thick spine and left face appears forged slightly convex.


----------



## skewed (Nov 16, 2016)

Panda- how did the profile work for you? Have you reworked it at all? This knife has been in the back of my mind for a long time. Any comparisons?


----------



## Kristoff (Nov 16, 2016)

skewed said:


> Panda- how did the profile work for you? Have you reworked it at all? This knife has been in the back of my mind for a long time. Any comparisons?



I have one too. I got it 5 years ago and i think I read somewhere the new honyakis have diff specs from the older ones. I am very bad with all the words and technical terms when describing the knife but it's a beast of a knife. Really easy to sharpen and screaming sharp. Maybe a tad too much belly for me cause I prefer flat edges and 240mm came at 229mm. Those are my only complaints. Other than that i love it and if I do need to sell all my knives, the mizuno is the only one I won't part with.


----------



## supersayan3 (Nov 16, 2016)

Actually I find it's belly not so curvy, good both for rocking and push cutting.
Really thin over the edge, and a member here suggested to me not to sharpen it at so few degrees, that's why mine has this micro chippy attitude, that his doesn't.
What impressed me, is how wide it is, lots of grammars of steel.
I think (out of my limited experience), that it might be the wider gyuto Honyaki ever.

What is for sure different than the older ones , is the hamon, somehow cloudy design, and the kanji on the left side.
If you look at the JCK page, the kanji is like the Mizuno shuminigashi, and not like the kanji at the Honyaki photos


----------



## panda (Nov 17, 2016)

was pleasantly surprised with its profile. from photos it looks stubby, but it has a huge flat spot and because the taper from spine to edge is so aggressive (despite heel to tip tapering less aggressive) detail work is fine. but since it's so tall it does feel like a big santoku  and i am ok with that because i like santoku shape.

ive barely used it, dont plan on doing a reprofile. it sharpens very easily, just doesnt feel as silky as regular carbon, but i am not looking forward to having to thin it down the road


----------



## labor of love (Nov 17, 2016)

panda said:


> but i am not looking forward to having to thin it down the road


Gimme a heads up before you sell it,  I know you will.


----------



## panda (Nov 17, 2016)

only if i find ks honyaki to replace it with


----------



## supersayan3 (Nov 18, 2016)

Assuming, not sure, that the KS Honyaki will have almost similar profile with the Misono Dragon and the Sukenari Honyaki, I consider the Mizuno to be a more original blade, unique and interesting


----------



## panda (Nov 18, 2016)

because i am so thrilled with the miz, i want to save up to get the sukenari 270 next. you plan on letting yours go in the future?


----------



## supersayan3 (Nov 18, 2016)

I don't let any of my knives go. 
They will be buried together with me in my coffin &#129412;&#129412;&#129412;

I love them all [emoji8][emoji92][emoji177][emoji178][emoji173]&#65039;&#65039;


----------



## panda (Nov 19, 2016)

so i read a review on that sukenari passaround from cktg and he compares it with a KS which is also my main knife. one excerpt really stood out to me.


> Performance-wise, the most noticeable difference was that while the KS handles the transition between products more consistently, the Sukenari handles the transition between techniques more consistently. What I mean by this is that while KS will feel drastically different if you use a push, pull, rock, or a chop, with the Sukenari all techniques felt uniformly similar through product, even switching styles cut by cut (Happened.. True story.. Gave my sous a good laugh..). On the other hand, while cutting onions with the Sukenari I KNEW I was cutting onions, while cutting tomatoes I KNEW I was cutting tomatoes. With the KS it doesn't matter what I'm cutting, I know I'm cutting with the KS.



that's exactly how i feel about the miz vs KS. perhaps this immediacy of feedback trait is intrinsic to honyaki. this guy too said profile was similar to ks (albiet the sukenari was a 210) and judging from side by side photos in that thread, i can see the similarity (sukenari being taller but edge shape seems similar)


----------



## supersayan3 (Nov 19, 2016)

It is nice to hear many opinions.
I will repeat mine, once more: only the 27cm is like the KS.
The 21cm, is much closer to the Mizuno.
Also, get ready for the shock:
The cutting line profile of the Sukenari 24, tip height, curve, is identical (with the tiny curve at the heel of the miz, being exception, Sukenari is flat), to the Mizuno white 24. The extra volume and height of the Mizuno extents above the tip line, giving height and heft.

Mark my words [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]
'nuff said.

Just get the damn knife at 27, satisfaction guaranteed [emoji111]&#65039;&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;&#65039;&#129412;

P.S. and after your honeymoon with the 27, of you are a pro, get and a Masahiro virgin carbon 24, metal bolster.
If you are right handed.
You don't fall in love with it after interaction,
Not just by the looks of it(first impression- ugly), you send it to me [emoji4]


----------



## panda (Dec 4, 2016)

i've used a masahiro vc before, i felt the grind was too asymmetric even for me. but the steel/profile/handle were very good for the money. 
despite my glaring enthusiasm for miz honyaki, ks is still my favorite gyuto. you just cant beat that profile. and still pull out my tweaked takeda 270 sometimes as well.


----------



## panda (Jan 21, 2017)

so i went ahead and ordered sukenari 270, but koki told me it's gonna take upto 6 months. my previous long wait was 4months for a pair of heiji's and that was brutal!

as in stands right now, mizuno is my best cutter, but profile is more important to me than grind hence trying the sukenari.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jan 21, 2017)

Do the Mizuno Honyaki Blue2 and White2 differ in geometry and grind?


----------



## bkultra (Jan 21, 2017)

daddy yo yo said:


> Do the Mizuno Honyaki Blue2 and White2 differ in geometry and grind?



Here is salty's comparison (word on the street is he is finally getting paid for these videos, so click away)

[video=youtube;FFBQ6fwzm08]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFBQ6fwzm08[/video]


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jan 21, 2017)

I have seen the video. My take is that the Blue2 is slightly "better"?! Does anyone agree or disagree? 

OT: Can anyone tell the difference between a Mizuno Honyaki, Masamoto KS Honyaki and a Watanabe Honyaki? Sorry for being OT but my 40th birthday is not too far away and a Honyaki gyuto would be smth sweet, don't you think?!


----------



## panda (Jan 21, 2017)

Get the gesshin hide honyaki, it's in stock


----------



## bkultra (Jan 21, 2017)

panda said:


> Get the gesshin hide honyaki, it's in stock



And made by Kenichi Shiraki, if I recall correctly... looks like a great suggestion to me


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jan 21, 2017)

Only the White2 version is available... I already had an eye on the Gesshin Hide knives...


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jan 21, 2017)

panda said:


> so i went ahead and ordered sukenari 270, but koki told me it's gonna take upto 6 months. my previous long wait was 4months for a pair of heiji's and that was brutal!
> 
> as in stands right now, mizuno is my best cutter, but profile is more important to me than grind hence trying the sukenari.



PM received, the 270 I ordered (was out of stock) kept getting delayed so I asked koki to cancel since by then I already have Watanabe honyaki

I did have the 240 version and liked it, but sold it as I wanted the 270 (which didn't work out in the end). It had a flatter profile than Watanabe (iirc) and also not quite as tall.

If memory serves this is the 240 choil shot









daddy yo yo said:


> I have seen the video. My take is that the Blue2 is slightly "better"?! Does anyone agree or disagree?
> 
> OT: Can anyone tell the difference between a Mizuno Honyaki, Masamoto KS Honyaki and a Watanabe Honyaki? Sorry for being OT but my 40th birthday is not too far away and a Honyaki gyuto would be smth sweet, don't you think?!



Watanabe honyaki will add 110% (ie 2.1 time the cost) of the regular gyuto listed here http://www.kitchen-knife.jp/pro/pro.htm
The review at zknives (http://www.zknives.com/knives/kitchen/ktknv/watanabe/watanabehkgy270.shtml) really captured my interest in Watanabe knives. 

I polished the grind marks out of the choil on mine too. Here's a before/after of my gyuto and suji





I also paid 50% more for mirror polish. You don't really see the hamon unless the lighting is correct, but you can use fingerstones or etch. Also the hamon is more of a straight line.

OOTB mirror





OOTB mirror with lighting to see hamon 





Uchigumori figgerstone by me





Etched by JKI


----------

